# where to get damask material for clothing labels??



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

I want to screen print my own labels on my shirt but not on the shirt I want to screen print my logo on damask material and then sew the label on the shirt. Any ideas where to get damask material???


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

roudystyle36 said:


> I want to screen print my own labels on my shirt but not on the shirt I want to screen print my logo on damask material and then sew the label on the shirt. Any ideas where to get damask material???


This site might help you Alibaba.com - The world's largest online B2B marketplace.


----------



## Clothinglabel (Oct 13, 2010)

Advantage Labels Manufacture will help you...they are guarantied quality labels supplier like every clothing labels,they have nice collection of damask woven labels...


Advantagelabels.com


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

You can go down to your local fabric store and get Damask polyester---you can experiment with colors.

All damask is is a double layer of woven thread. Thin satin or taffeta is one layer.

That being said, a BIG problem you need to consider is cutting---when you cut polyester, it unravels. You have to cut polyester with a hot knife---what this does is melt the edges. You cannot use a liquid fray stop on polyester because it bleeds though and creates a stain. 

Labels are a strange animal because the edges have to be cut perfect, and the logo/content info has to be placed perfectly even--if the design is off by just a millimeter, the label looks very crooked. It is a highly engineered undertaking, with little room for error.

It might be easier to consider another fabic
I hope this helps--
mary


----------

